# porter-cable 513



## kenwho (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello, I came across a PC 513 mortise lock kit at a moving sale , For $35.00 look new and runs fine , turns out it worth 800.00 or more . it has every thing . anyway I only wanted the router motor to put on another base , does anyone know how to disassemble this thing or know where i can get the manual for it . I cant get the bit off the long shaft.Thanks to all


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

DON"T disassemble it, put it on eBay and then take the money you get for it and go out buy 4 NEW PC 800 router kits...  or a real nice table saw..

You'er playing with a 1000.oo dollar tool...you should also take the time out and go buy a Lotto ticket. 


====





kenwho said:


> Hello, I came across a PC 513 mortise lock kit at a moving sale , For $35.00 look new and runs fine , turns out it worth 800.00 or more . it has every thing . anyway I only wanted the router motor to put on another base , does anyone know how to disassemble this thing or know where i can get the manual for it . I cant get the bit off the long shaft.Thanks to all


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, those set ups are used by hotel installation crews to save time and guarantee consistancy. I agree with BJ, sell it to somebody who will make use of it and get yourself a better router; NOT 4! One BJ is enough!


----------



## kenwho (Jan 17, 2008)

*Pc 513*



Mike said:


> Ken, those set ups are used by hotel installation crews to save time and guarantee consistancy. I agree with BJ, sell it to somebody who will make use of it and get yourself a better router; NOT 4! One BJ is enough!


 Bobj3 ,Mike your right . I was looking in the box and it has every thing to mortise a lock , looked it up at PC .com ,I only wish I had use for it  .I even went back to the yard/moving sale to let them know , To make it right , I would have taken mt 35.00 back ,but they were gone So ebay here I come . Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Can't have too many routers, just as a side note , get Mike's PC 690 for a 100.oo bucks then take the other 700.oo bucks and buy some tool you have wanted for a long time for the shop..

I would suggest you sale it for 800.oo,,, sell it with a quick buy item on eBay...

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1215909370&sr=8-1

But if you have this item also it would push your selling price up by just a bit..or kick it in as a helper to sell it quick.
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...f=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1215909370&sr=8-2

Just as a side note, I would used Amazons pictures. they show how it's used...

..........


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

You came across my mind,, did you sell the door jig setup on eBay ???

=========


----------



## kenwho (Jan 17, 2008)

*porter cable 513*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> You came across my mind,, did you sell the door jig setup on eBay ???
> 
> =========


Hey bobj , nooooo :'(, I have been so tide up lately. I have it boxed up in a vacuum seal bag waiting to get set up to sell on ebay all i have done is bought on ebay . I not in a hurry now , went to lowes yesterday and picked up the freud 1700 combo on clearance for 129.00 , also I may offer door lock installation as a service around town i mean upper class , the ones that can afford a mortise lock in the first place . I'm a locksmith by trade anyway. really don't need it though . If you know any one interested let me know . Im a man of honor . anyway sorry responding so late , and you and yours have a bless day


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, we used to have 3 of those jigs running non stop for 12 hour days on cruise ships, hotels in the Caribean and across the midwest. They are money makers for large jobs and overkill for single jobs. I was operations manager for a specialty locksmith. Our servicemen were factory trained by Vingcard, Abloy and Medico for hotel installations as well as normal locksmithing duties. I never had to crank one of those handles but I know the revenue they can produce.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Thanks for the feed back 

You may want to post a add on the FORUM,, It's FREE and with some luck you may sell it here.

We do have many members and guest that read the posted items,, and the nice thing ,it will be in place for a long time and google and other search eng.will pickup the add as well... Free is Free 

=====


----------



## gopherwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*still have your PC513*

I am new to the forum and stumbled across your post while trying to figure out how to mortise a Baldwin lock that I need to install. I was astonished at the cost of the PC513 and will probably need to do this job without it. However, I am a tool nut and would be interested in buying your kit for several hundred dollars if you are interested. I am not wanting to take advantage of you and I will not resell this. My email is [email protected] and my phone is 864-444-8113. thanks.....Jay


----------



## Rookla (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi, I found this post searching for a Porter-Cable 513. The cheapest price I've found is 999.00 new. As I live in Canada, shipping is a concern. My uncles sells mortise locks and rents the 513 out. His doesn't cycle well due to abuse by customers. I'm interested, if you are selling, ebay would be your best bet, and would work for me too.


----------



## Rookla (Oct 8, 2008)

gopherwood said:


> I am new to the forum and stumbled across your post while trying to figure out how to mortise a Baldwin lock that I need to install. I was astonished at the cost of the PC513 and will probably need to do this job without it. However, I am a tool nut and would be interested in buying your kit for several hundred dollars if you are interested. I am not wanting to take advantage of you and I will not resell this. My email is [email protected] and my phone is 864-444-8113. thanks.....Jay





> I am new to the forum and stumbled across your post while trying to figure out how to mortise a Baldwin lock that I need to install. I was astonished at the cost of the PC513 and will probably need to do this job without it.


 You can mortise the case freehand w/1 " wood boring bit(Stanley, with the long centre spike. Start at top of mortise, drill 1/4" in and start the next cut at 6 o'clock in the hole you just made,and drill in 1/4" etc. Mortise the faceplate first, I screw it in place and trace with utility knife. It takes a while. The only reason to invest in a 513 is if you install mortise cases regularly. But it is a solid machine, and I'm getting one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rookla

You may want to check out the 

Carey Template STRIKE & LATCH PLATE
they also make and sale Lock Mortiser setup 

http://www.westerntool.com/product.htm?pid=436948
http://www.westerntool.com/product.htm?pid=436947

==========



Rookla said:


> Hi, I found this post searching for a Porter-Cable 513. The cheapest price I've found is 999.00 new. As I live in Canada, shipping is a concern. My uncles sells mortise locks and rents the 513 out. His doesn't cycle well due to abuse by customers. I'm interested, if you are selling, ebay would be your best bet, and would work for me too.


----------



## Rookla (Oct 8, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Rookla
> 
> You may want to check out the
> 
> ...


 The first link describes a strike template, but the pics are of a hinge template setup. Milwakee makes (or used to) a really neat hinge kit, but it's expensive, the good stuff always is. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jay, there is an easy way to center on your door and cut the mortise for your Baldwin lock set. Depending on the router you own Rockler and Oak Park both sell base plates that center on the door. Rockler's uses simple pins and Oak Parks uses roller bearings.


----------

